# Wear Green For Jonty Evans



## Ambers Echo (26 June 2018)

Eventing Worldwide FB page has set up a campaign asking people to wear Green XC colours or a hat silk or anything when out and about competing  in support of Jonty. 

Sorry the link is not working!


----------



## Mule (26 June 2018)

That's a lovely idea.


----------



## Ambers Echo (26 June 2018)

Then post pics of yourself in the colours using #weargreenforjonty

Not sure it achieves much but I do think the outpouring of love and support from the eventing community is helping the family in some small way so I will be wearing green at Stafford BE next week.


----------



## albeg (26 June 2018)

Ambers Echo said:



			Then post pics of yourself in the colours using #weargreenforjonty

Not sure it achieves much but I do think the outpouring of love and support from the eventing community is helping the family in some small way so I will be wearing green at Stafford BE next week.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe we could donate to a charity that supports those with an acquired brain injury?


----------



## albeg (26 June 2018)

Just saw this on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/eventingworldwide/posts/10155781752019366




			#WearGreenForJonty

With the huge success of the #WearGreenForJonty campaign we are excited to launch T-Shirts and Wristbands for purchase.

All profit from the sale of both these items will go to Jontys families chosen charity the Fosters Injured Riders Fund.

£5 from the sale of each T shirt and £2 from each wristband will go to the charity.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## barney1 (27 June 2018)

That&#8217;s a super idea, fingers crossed we get some good news soon. X


----------



## Ambers Echo (27 June 2018)

Ordered some. Eland Lodge are promoting this initiative so we will wear green at the hunter trials there next weekend.


----------



## gunnergundog (27 June 2018)

ailbheg said:



			Maybe we could donate to a charity that supports those with an acquired brain injury?
		
Click to expand...

The family have chosen the David Foster Injured Riders Fund as the one that should receive a percentage from the sales of the merchandise being sold via Bramble Valley.

Here's a link to info on the charity;  https://www.eventingireland.com/Abo...-is-the-David-Foster-Injured-Riders-Fund.aspx

Here's a link to the vendors of the merchandise that are making the donation:  http://www.bramblevalley.co.uk/

Others are sadly jumping on the commercial bandwagon but are NOT making donations.


----------



## albeg (27 June 2018)

gunnergundog said:



			The family have chosen the David Foster Injured Riders Fund as the one that should receive a percentage from the sales of the merchandise being sold via Bramble Valley.

Here's a link to info on the charity;  https://www.eventingireland.com/Abo...-is-the-David-Foster-Injured-Riders-Fund.aspx

Here's a link to the vendors of the merchandise that are making the donation:  http://www.bramblevalley.co.uk/

Others are sadly jumping on the commercial bandwagon but are NOT making donations.  

Click to expand...

Original post was before Eventing Worldwide shared their post. Just realised that I forgot to put the link to the vendors in my second post - nice way of raising funds. for the charity and showing support for Jonty.

Shame to hear others are jumping on the commercial bandwagon


----------



## belambi (3 July 2018)

Thank you for promoting this cause.. It seems so 'not enough' to say fingers crossed for a positive outcome..


----------

